# Island Hopping



## proam99 (Dec 27, 2007)

Here's my plan:

A series of "islands", raised areas, circular or oblong, roughly 4 to 6 feet in diameter, comfortable height, made of wood, rock, bricks, retaining wall stones, all joined together by various bridges and trestles. The islands provide areas for yards, sidings, placement of structures, that require minimum landscaping. Most of the trackage is on bridges not subject to heaving. Minimal backyard excavation, material. Using temporary stiffened 2*6s as bridges, large amount of trackage can be installed quickly.

Good idea?

Who's' done this?


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

I have seen raised beds with interconnected bridges but the beds were alot longer than what you are suggesting. If you lay out your track before you break ground I think you will find that you cannot fit much trackage in a 6' diameter circle. Even with a long yard "box' say 2'x12' rectangle you won't be able to spot many cars in it. 
Maybe use your idea here and ther but I believe you will need to also have some long areas as well. 
A raised RR does make for easier maintenance.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually Flagner did this years ago , the railroad that went to sea , from the Florida mainland to Key West Florida . A series of keys and islands for 150 miles to Key West . later the highway was built on the rr bridges . 
And one of my rr buddies built his sort of way off of that theme , and has built up raised islands connecting them with bridges , no Yards per say , but passenger business for sure .
They have built some really nice sandy beeches and tourist spots on their garden railway to attrack passengers . They have a nice theme for their island hopping railway .

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overseas_Railroad
Its your railroad ....do what you want to do ......you can always change and modify it later , just do something , and run some trains . 

My RR built 12 years ago is raised 3 feet , PERFECT height , and it is 16 foot by 40 foot , built with the center open , the raised filled area is 4 foot wide , with a gap to walk inside , easy access and easy reach to things . Works great for us .


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, do you have any more pictures of your raised layout? Like to see some. Sort of what I've been thinking of, if/when we ever move.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry it was a BIG job for Helen and I to build , and it took us a year from start to the first train run , but well worth it over all of the years since . We have changed the layout a few times over the years , which was easy to do up at the handy height of 3 feet elevated . I seldom took overall layout photos over the years , just a few , and here are some..........


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry for going on so much , but to finish it up , now that you have seen the entire layout , you can understand why the following photos are what you usually see me posting . Setting up the right angle and background , of which I only have a few spots on which to do this , here are a few of my favorites .


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, 
Thanks for the great pictures. Had no idea you used wood for the sides. Usually everyone uses landscape blocks. Looks nice that way.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis great looking layout thanks for sharing the photos. It was a lot of hard work but the end result was well worth it.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, that is beautiful. 

I was thinking of the same sort of idea. Elevating the railroad on "ladder method" roadbed and building up just spots around it for a scene or a little garden. But now, instead of house hunting, I'm job hunting. Oops.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Wow Dennis, those last trackside pictures look almost real.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you for posting these. Gives me hope that I'll get mine done eventually. Using retaining wall block rather than pole logs but still alot of work. Thanks for sharing


----------



## changing scales (Jun 30, 2012)

The close up photo's are fantastic. ! With just some minor weathering on those engines you'd have no way to tell them from the real thing.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow !! Great thread especially as Dennis was able to post some terrific pics of his empire ! Inspirational for sure ....

Overhead (bucket) shot of the layout waaay better than trying to zoom in via bing maps or google. 

doug c


----------

